# Black Mystery Snails and Algae Tabs?



## EmptySighs (Apr 28, 2016)

I have two Bettas, each in a separate tank with a black mystery snail. They've all lived together for about two weeks now and are getting along just well, but I had a question. 

I had a horned nerite snail a few months back, but it sadly passed away because I cleaned my fish's tank spotless, thus giving it nothing to eat. I read somewhere that you could feed them the algae tabs that you can buy for pelcos and so I've tried that out. 

Snail #1 will eat the tabs in a couple of days. When I put one in the tank, he'll latch right onto it. He makes sure that Yukine's tank is spotless and there's nothing in it. 

Snail #2 refuses to eat the tab. I put one in the tank and it will disintegrate. The snail won't go near it and after it dissolves, he'll mostly avoid that area of the tank. I've seen him near it maybe once and I feel the need to clean my fish's tank because of the mess that he's left. He cleans the rest of the tank fairly well, but it's just the algae tabs that bother me. 

Is there any way that I can train him to eat them? My biggest fear is cleaning the tank and him not having anything to eat off the sides. I don't want him to pass away because I've grown a small attachment to my snails and it's over an hour's drive in order to get another one; I don't want to leave my fish without it. 

Thank you very much in advance and I hope that there's someone out there who could answer my question.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. You can feed veggies as well, such as cucumbers. I feed my snails cucumbers ever week or two just to supplement algae.


----------



## EmptySighs (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you think it'd be okay if I go on ahead and clean out the tank?


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Is he eating the algae? Not all Mystery snails eat algae.


----------



## EmptySighs (Apr 28, 2016)

He has been off the sides of the tank. He just won't go after the tablets.


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Just clean out the tablets then. Not all snails eat the tablets. My nerites don't.


----------

